# Well



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ǝlppɐʍʇ sıɥʇ pɐǝɹ oʇ uʍop ǝpısdn ɹoʇıuoɯ ɹnoʎ uɹnʇ noʎ pıp


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

oN


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

seY.
:wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nuke will be after you for breaking the forum!

Go on then, how did you do it?

¡Ê‡no Ê‡Ä± pÇ�É¹nÆƒÄ±ÉŸ Ê‡snÉ¾ I É¥O


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

No i didn't need to do owt, am used to reading upside down! never get chance to read the paper any other way!! :lol:


----------

